# Need a Logo made for a Proper Company!



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey guys...

My dad has had a company for a long time and very successful (Touch wood), now many people ask My dad for a logo and slogan etc, so my dad contacted designers etc and they are saying they will make a logo and slogan for 280 bucks atleast. My dad is ready to pay but i said that the people in the comunity of gbatemp are great designers etc  , and very creative so why dont you give them a chance. My dad said that would be great , *and if any of you guys make a good logo we will actually use it on my dads company!, and you will be hired to create banners etc in future and other designing work (THIS WILL BE ALL PAID WORK).* It DOESN'T  mater what age you are , as long as you can make a decent logo .


-------------The specification's and details---------------

*Basically its a Export import "Meat" company
The name is "JK Enterprises ltd"
Company is settled in New Zealand , but works for many countries such as Brazil, China , India, Australia, New Zealand,Fiji and many more..
PLEASE BE SERIOUS ABOUT WHAT YOU MAKE AS THIS IS SERIOUS WORK..*

My dad is ready to pay the designers, but i just said that the people here at gbatemp are really good at graphics , so why not give them a chance..!

So guys if you have spare time and our serious pls make a logo or a slogan for the company!

*IF YOU WANT ANY MORE DETAILS , CONTACT ME IMMEDIATELY *

-thanks a lot VISHI SO FISHI


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 11, 2008)

What kinds of meat? All kinds?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 11, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> What kinds of meat? All kinds?



Lamb , beef, chicken , duck, mutton and more


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 11, 2008)

Aww VISHI SO FISHI, I just had to. If no one else is going to bother I'll make one on the cheap. =P



Spoiler










Powerful colors! You have New Zealand one way, a fast paced world economy the other way. Snazzy fonts. Arrows implying moving, the best in importing and exporting!
I went for a traditional shipping business style that could also look fine In greyscale. I didn't go for a modern Web 2.0 kind of look because there always has to be room to improve with the first logo should the company grow. No need for fancy pants super-dithering and vectors, an upstarting business presents itself as sharp and clean. Something professional is just more settling than shinny meat or something as a logo, right? Start clean and professional before moving to bubbly logos, you know? You totally didn't ask for anything design-wise.

Had to go for a watermark. This is potentially a few bucks!



Nobody needs to bother entering I got this. =P


Also VISHI SO FISHI, this should have been in the buying/selling forum. You're requesting a paid service.


----------



## OSW (Dec 11, 2008)

Personally i think it belongs better here, where people interested in design will be more likely to see it.
If there is a request to move it later though I'll be glad to.

Good luck.


----------



## Egonny (Dec 11, 2008)

I've made this:





Though i think this already exists?!?

And this:


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 11, 2008)

When you say logo, do you mean a banner-style (rectangle) or a normal logo (circle shape)


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 11, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> I've made this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I like where you are going with this.  The best logos are the ones normal people can draw.  You just need to switch those background images!    Really?    The obvious choice would be ><  Making one look like a J and the other a K.  Thus, JK.


----------



## geedub (Dec 11, 2008)

i aint a designer ! how about 

" JK Enterprises ltd meat your demands ! "


----------



## Egonny (Dec 11, 2008)

@BiscuitBee: Good Idea!
@geedub: I lol'd
***Editing***

Edited:

Hmmm... BMP doesn't work in here...

Version 1:



Spoiler



Click




Version 2:



Spoiler



Click




Version 3:



Spoiler



Click


----------



## Ducky (Dec 11, 2008)

ah.. dude.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cant see any of your pictures.


----------



## Killermech (Dec 11, 2008)

I've already pmed you about it Vishi, but I guess I can post it here as well.






Url: http://i36.tinypic.com/abgfhy.png

I got the bigger size version and transparency available if needed.


----------



## IMD007 (Dec 11, 2008)

*waits*


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 11, 2008)

I love the truck one , but keep coming , try using meat , and make it 3d if u can?


----------



## Egonny (Dec 11, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> I love the truck one , but keep coming , try using meat , and make it 3d if u can?


LOL, how would i use meat in a truck?


----------



## Rowan (Dec 11, 2008)

i have made one



Spoiler


----------



## Youkai (Dec 11, 2008)

make a competition and let your father be the judge ! XD

if one is good enough how about giving the one who made it some bucks ... if you pay 280 for a designer or do a "competition" here with say 50 bucks or something as price ...

and i think if the ppl have money in sight they will definietly work harder than just now.


----------



## IMD007 (Dec 11, 2008)

To be honest, believing money on the line when someone can easily rip off your image without giving you anything is kind of naive

If I do anything serious for this (and LOL if you actually thought the one I did was serious) I'm going to put it up as a low quality jpeg (or bmp for that matter) with a watermark and only give the good version when I see the money

If I were the people who have already posted images, I'd replace them ASAP with watermarked jpegs too, but if you want to risk it, by all means go ahead

EDIT: I see Rowan had the same idea XD

I completely skipped your post because of the spoiler tag


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 12, 2008)

I have posted this on other forums too, i am just looking for a good one , if not then the proper designers will make it. They aggred on 200 bucks now..


----------



## gk.7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I just pm'ed you... let me know if anything...


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 12, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> i have made one
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



LOl love ur sig rowan - off topic tho,


----------



## Rowan (Dec 12, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who the hell doesn't love it 
its like pie on top of a roasting hot tree


----------



## Egonny (Dec 12, 2008)

Lol, just found a beautiful piece of meat to photograph and use.
I don't think your dad will use any of these logo's though.
If your dad's company is a serious company, serious people should make a logo and not just some people who use Ps just as hobby.
I will work on mine though, just because i like doing requests 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Noitora (Dec 12, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> who the hell doesn't love it
> its like pie on top of a roasting hot tree


I don't.
Also I think that your father should go to a pro designer Vishi.


----------



## Killermech (Dec 12, 2008)

To be honest, I doubt this whole thing is even real.
First of all, his dad agrees with his son to post about it in random forums.. sure, fair enough.
But apparently the son is the one going to pick the logo from these (I seriously thought it would be his dad) and just like that
it would be this 'company's' new logo.
He also mentions that  there is a good offer and age is not a problem..

Good offer I assume is payment in cash. But as he said, age doesn't matter? So a 14 year old kid gets his logo selected then gets hired by his company for future graphic designing?
For a successful company, this doesn't sound well planned at all (I doubt for starters that the son would be the one doing all the hiring, so logically the whole hiring part
should've been planned by his dad).

Not to mention that we haven't even been given any proper info, website (surely a successful company should have a website? Especially one that focuses on global trading).
So my guess is that he most likely won't pick any of the entries and in the end he would decide to let the 'pro designers' do it instead.
Motivation? I have no idea, kids do crazy stuff on the internet nowadays.

Naturally I could be wrong about it, but based on the facts given right now. It's the most logical outcome.

EDIT: Fixed typo


----------



## Egonny (Dec 12, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> To be honest, I doubt this whole thing is even real.
> First of all, his dad agrees with his son to post about it in random forums.. sure, fair enough.
> But apparently the son is the one going to pick the logo from these (I seriously thought it would be his dad) and just like that
> it would be this 'company's' new logo.
> ...


Yeah, that's what i fear mostly ( because i'm only 14 and it seems i'm the only putting some effort in it, oh yeah, forgot Killermech)

Edit: Edited the meattruck:


----------



## psycoblaster (Dec 12, 2008)

I agree to killermech.
But more stuff to add-
first of all, the first post doesn't even look professional. Too many typos, 
and this:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> so my dad contacted designers etc and they are saying they will make a logo and slogan for 280 bucks atleast.
> Makes no sense - he contacted pros and they wanted $280. Now VISHI comes asking people from different forums, telling how his dad will pay $200 to the non pros.
> 
> and this:
> QUOTEfor a long time and very successful


so if his dad had a company for a long time, it doesn't even have a logo yet?! 
And yet it is very successful?!
I'll say that coming up with the logo is usually done when a company is formed.


So putting all my photoshop *cough*mspaint*caugh* skills into it, I've come up with a good one:




please, ask me to remove the watermarks if I'm chosen


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I agree to killermech.
> But more stuff to add-
> first of all, the first post doesn't even look professional. Too many typos,
> and this:
> ...


fuck thats lot better tahn others


----------



## psycoblaster (Dec 12, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly. mine p0wns.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 12, 2008)

pyscoblaster i know when i am beaten i give up :'(


----------



## Noitora (Dec 12, 2008)

*Egonny*:
Yours is a different colored version of Rowanchap's xD
Fail.

Doesn't ltd mean limited? What are they limited to? importing/exporting a limited amount of meat?

Also you don't stand a chance with my entry:
WATERMARK DON'T STEAL




WATERMARK DON'T STEAL​
100% msPaint.
I know that it's spelled meat.


----------



## Egonny (Dec 12, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> *Egonny*:
> Yours is a different colored version of Rowanchap's xD
> Fail.
> 
> ...


Dude, it's the opposite.
Fail.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 12, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must have not seen it, anyway, mine's better than yours.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 12, 2008)

ok pyscoblasters is the best ok theres no point.
I withdraw 
although i will leave mine up i cba deletin it.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 12, 2008)

So is this thing still going on? Cause i have a logo i just threw together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Yay? Nay?

(no mind the watermark, its habit for ANYTHING i do that i post that i put any time into 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 12, 2008)

See this is why i don't like GBatemp people sometimes , either then competing  and making the stuff , they take of the negatives , yes my dad is going to choose not me (Its his company!) overtly. and i dont think its going to work out anyways.U guys just think too much then making the actual thing.Who cares if there are typos , i made this topic not my dad.

No worries , if u guys dont wanna try its okay, i was just asking ..

I will let you know the logo that gets chosen or the logo the designers  make


----------



## Noitora (Dec 12, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> *snip


I'd go with Wildwon's, it's really awesome.


----------



## 3020 (Dec 12, 2008)

You don't like GBAtemp because the people here tell the truth and point out flaws in your story, while still putting time into your request?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 12, 2008)

Like some of u asking , "Tell us more about the company etc and if its a big company why no need for a logo etc , some people pmed me to know more about it and i will send em the info!, u just have to ask , remember the 1st post it said ask if any questions, basically why the logo was never needed was because we werent the retailer of the meat on shops , we were the ones who talked to clients and talked to the people who supplied meat and then made a deal between them , and were the middleman in everything from shipping to supplying the meat. So no need for the logo , but now we need one , my dad has not only running this company but has a very succesfull other company too , one of the largest manufactures of shoes etc in the world and the top3 shoe brands in India.

Website for the shoe company-
shoe website

Now some of will go if its succesfull then why make the logo from gbatemp members, i said there is nothing wrong in saving a bit of money!, and when u can get the same quality from gbatemp members, now if there is anything wrong with this CLOSE the thread (if u think there is something wrong with this) , 

thanks - i dont want this to turn out as the NSMB2 thread pls..


----------



## psycoblaster (Dec 13, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Like some of u asking , "Tell us more about the company etc and if its a big company why no need for a logo etc , some people pmed me to know more about it and i will send em the info!, u just have to ask , remember the 1st post it said ask if any questions, basically why the logo was never needed was because we werent the retailer of the meat on shops , we were the ones who talked to clients and talked to the people who supplied meat and then made a deal between them , and were the middleman in everything from shipping to supplying the meat. So no need for the logo , but now we need one , my dad has not only running this company but has a very succesfull other company too , one of the largest manufactures of shoes etc in the world and the top3 shoe brands in India.
> *But you said you need the logo for your meat company. Don't twist your words. Why would you suddenly bring up some damn shoe company?
> And rewording your post, you just said the reason why your dad needs a logo is because he has more companies that he own?
> Next time, don't make your lies too obvious.*
> ...


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 13, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No i was just letting u guys know about the shoe company and the website , and the logo is for the meat company ..so that a FAIL physo , first understand properly ..and why the fuck would i wana make a thread about  a logo for my dad and lie about it?

fuking hell mate, no need for u to make one..


----------



## psycoblaster (Dec 13, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please re-read my post with your best english knowledge and try to understand what I'm trying to say.
Why would you want us to know about the shoe company and the website? It's completely irrelevant to the deal right now.

AND, look at my username. I know it is 12 letters long so it should be very hard for you to read it with your under developed english knowledge. "so that a FAIL" does not even make sense, and physo? Who the hell is that?


----------



## Galacta (Dec 13, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Egonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noitora you dont say that to people.




Your one is alrighty.

Anyways sorry. But Egonnys one is more of the LOGO type.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 13, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey man take a deep breath , and now stop trying to find flaws in people ..and find them in you self...then talk, and if u dont like this idea just fuck off, go away...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 14, 2008)

Look people, VISHI clearly came with a request..Either you do it, or don't post at all..

There is no need to state your opinion that isn't contributing, as it'll result in a flamewar (as it actually already has)..
Nobody is forcing you to make the asked logo, but if you wish, there are ways (lowering the quality and watermark) to protect your work until you're fully payed as VISHI promised..

So just, lay back or this thread will have to be closed


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 14, 2008)

how do I upload pics lolz


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 14, 2008)

DokiDoki98 said:
			
		

> how do I upload pics lolz



http://tinypic.com/

also,






omg sucks!


----------



## JPH (Dec 14, 2008)

DokiDoki98 said:
			
		

> how do I upload pics lolz


You can upload to http://pix.gbatemp.net or use http://tinypic.com


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 14, 2008)

Meh. not my best work. 


used elements 6


THANKS!!!  JPH.


----------



## Anakir (Dec 15, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> I have posted this on other forums too, i am just looking for a good one , if not then the proper designers will make it. They aggred on 200 bucks now..



Sorry VISHI, just wondering if you've got the links to all the other forums as well 'cause a lot of people are being very skeptical about this right now. At least, this would inform us about our competitions.

Links to the website of your dad's company would also help (not the shoe company, but the actual meat company). I'm just suggesting though.. but I understand all the negative comments too. No one wants to get ripped off so it's best you have proof before other people start the work. I'd try out too, but I just like to see a little more proof as well.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 15, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Sorry VISHI, just wondering if you've got the links to all the other forums as well 'cause a lot of people are being very skeptical about this right now. At least, this would inform us about our competitions.
> 
> Links to the website of your dad's company would also help (not the shoe company, but the actual meat company). I'm just suggesting though.. but I understand all the negative comments too. No one wants to get ripped off so it's best you have proof before other people start the work. I'd try out too, but I just like to see a little more proof as well.


Nobody is forcing you to make the asked logo, but if you wish, there are ways (lowering the quality and watermark) to protect your work until you're fully payed as VISHI promised..

There's no need for links to other sites, tho meat company site would be good to check out, so you get kind of an "insight" of what is required..
But if you think he might cheat you, don't do it, simple as that..


----------

